# Fromm Dog Food?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lately I have been seeing a lot of people recommend Fromm.

So can you please tell me more about Fromm? Is it cheap? Do you consider it one of the best kibbles out there? Are there any recalls? Please share your experience.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

http://frommfamily.com/ is their website and their history is listed if you want to learn more

It's a 5th generation family owned company started in 1904 which has never in their history had a recall. It's manufactured in the USA and uses only ingredients sourced from the USA for all their foods and treats, it's a great relief to never have to worry about China contaminations or recalls. I’ve emailed them multiple questions and each one is answered personally and their answers are quick and informative, I like the fact they are so open with information and don’t act shady like they have secrets to hide. Coupons are offered often and they have a frequent buyers program which is always appreciated

My dogs love it, I love the variety of ingredients and the fact their four star line is interchangeable so I swap every bag without needing a 1-2 week acclimation period. I also like that they're always improving and have added two new flavours to their grain free line in the last two years. The new Lamb & Lentil has my dogs drooling; they really love this new flavour

My poodle is an extremely picky eater; she's gone 4 days without eating in protest previous to me switching to Fromm. She's been on it for 2 years now and I've seen her refuse one feeding in that entire time and I knew she wasn't feeling well. That to me is a huge improvement and shows that she really does love that food. They are in great health and my vet is always impressed with their coats and overall health

I'm paying $90.99 to $93.99 for a 26 lb. bag which lasts one month so no I don't consider it cheap lol 

In the end it works for my dogs and I like the company, it’s a win/win situation all around


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

IMHO, Fromm is a very good kibble. Family-run business, one of the oldest dog food companies around, using high-quality ingredients. We have fed Fromm for many, many years, currently feeding our older gang (GSD's & wire-hair dachshunds)Fromm Gold Senior- they all love it, NO PROBLEMS. Great coats, no scratching, no kibble left in bowls. NO RECALLS with Fromm- not many can say that- highly recommended- of course, everyone here has their own opinion on foods, and for that matter, Fromm- you could say it's a HOT topic- just stating what works WELL for us- Bob


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm using the Fromm Gold Adult for Varik. I'm not ready to put him on grain free yet. Here, I get a 33 lb bag for 49.99. I think that's actually a really good price, cheaper than some of the other (non-Diamond mfg) brands and a bigger bag. Most of the other higher end kibbles are in 28 lb bags.

Previously, I used their Gold LBP and he liked that as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I used it with Beau. In my search for the perfect stool I kind of veered away from the duck fat which seems to be problematic for him but other formulas are fine. Great company. Very responsive, willing to send you analysis. They mention they use a HACCP program which is a BIG plus and should be embraced by all dog food manufacturers.

One reason I gave up on Diamond was their rattling on about their QC tests. Anyone in Quality Assurance knows you cannot test quality into a product (QC) but you build it into the process (HACCP or FMEA) in part, by monitoring critical control points of failure modes BEFORE the finished product. I saw some HACCP slides on the Fromm manufacturing process and was very impressed.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You should be able to get it very cheap in your area...its made like 20 minutes north of Milwaukee. I pay anywhere from 50-60 for their grain free options and the Golds were all in the low 40s depending on where you go.

Pet supplies plus has a good selection.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Lately I have been seeing a lot of people recommend Fromm.
> 
> So can you please tell me more about Fromm? Is it cheap? Do you consider it one of the best kibbles out there? Are there any recalls? Please share your experience.


I asked about Fromm a week or so ago...there are alot of people here who like it. I found some very negative comments, about 100 somewhere else. But my own experience so far is very good. My puppy eats it up (he is a pig and pretty much would eat anything). It is much cheaper than most of the high end foods. I got a 33 pound bag for $52 at the local feed store. 

I had bought Orijen LBP which he didn't not do well on for $77 a bag (26 or 28 pounds).


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have used fromm, depending which line it can be on the more expensive side. Lauren, since you are in the same area as me....I feed Nutri Life Grain Free Gold, which is made at the Fromm plant in WI. That's what I currently feed and buy a 40lb bag for around 60 bucks. My dogs both do great on it and it's pretty similar to one of the Fromm lines. Just a thought! They carry it at many specialty dog stores around here


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> I have used fromm, depending which line it can be on the more expensive side. Lauren, since you are in the same area as me....I feed Nutri Life Grain Free Gold, which is made at the Fromm plant in WI. That's what I currently feed and buy a 40lb bag for around 60 bucks. My dogs both do great on it and it's pretty similar to one of the Fromm lines. Just a thought! They carry it at many specialty dog stores around here


Thanks! I will have to check that out, I don't think I have ever heard of that company before but $60 for a 40 pounds bag sounds amazing!


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Mine hates it lol


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

My pup does great on it. Nice shiny coat clear eyes perfect stool I won't ever switch unless there's a need too. I feed the Fromm puppy. Pink bag. The protein/fat percentages work well for him. He's 7 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I have 3, 2 seniors and one youngster, all three have different digestive systems, all 3 do very well on the Fromm grain free


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Lately I have been seeing a lot of people recommend Fromm.
> 
> So can you please tell me more about Fromm? Is it cheap? Do you consider it one of the best kibbles out there? Are there any recalls? Please share your experience.


I used it for a while and I used it because of the history of the company in general. I stopped using it when 2 of my dogs got sick. The first one ended up at the vet and had to stay over night. It was something with the pancreas per the blood work,but never diagnosed. They also seen some kind of inflammation. It started with him vomitting undigested food and icky poop. Then the second dog started showing the same symptoms and that dog never gets sick. It started when I added the weight management food to the diet. They were doing okay with the Whitefish formula. I switched foods immediately, which could have been a disaster but none of the dogs had any problems with the switch. I threw the Fromm out. I still believe its a good company, but I also believe it was something with the food. I don't trust it anymore, so I can't feed it to them. I now feed Infinia, which you can only get at feed stores, but it has no chicken in it at all and I was looking for that(it is grain free) and has a good rating on dog food advisor.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

All three of my GSDs have been on Fromms for awhile. I change up the flavors all the time, and even my picky girl Sage eats her food every time. I'm having good results with it.


----------



## 0pusX (Jul 21, 2012)

Fed both my pups Large Breed Puppy....they both loved it. Switched to Large Breed Adult, both loved that as well. Wanted to try something else to save $$ and went with 4Health Large Breed Adult......both food dishes are untouched recently....neither dog will touch the stuff. Guess thats what I get for trying to save a little $$. 

Will be switching back to Fromm today.


----------



## kwedd18 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm switching to Fromm right now from Blue Buffalo and he LOVES it! It's not too pricey. You get what you pay for, that's what I always say. It's actually cheaper than Blue Buffalo. I ordered it off of Chewy. And they have had no recalls ever


----------



## wmchaseb (Apr 9, 2013)

What four star fromm would yall suggest?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I am feeding Fromm's right now after a recommendation from this list. I do have a question, though. I am feeding Fromm's Gold, Large Breed Adult. I was surprised when I opened the bag, because it looks EXACTLY like a food I used to feed, Wysong, from a company here in Michigan--the same exact size and shape of kibble, same color. I am now wondering whether perhaps Fromm manufactures Wysong's formulas for them--does anyone know? I liked Wysong, but even though I live about 30 minutes away from the company, there is only one store in my city who carries it. There were only 2 customers buying large amounts of it, myself and another person. Both of us would buy up as much as possible when they had it, because the store didn't always have it and it would take nearly a week for them to get it in. Sometimes I lost out, sometimes the other customer did... I wanted something that I knew I could get whenever I needed it.

Another question--the first bag of Fromm's was vacuum sealed, which I really liked. The second time I bought it, the only vacuum sealed bag was one bag of puppy formula. Should they all be vacuum sealed?

Thanks!
Susan


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

wmchaseb said:


> What four star fromm would yall suggest?


The whole 4-Star line is designed to be a rotational diet -- meaning you switch from flavor to flavor without the need to transition, allowing you to get a variety of different nutrient sources to your dog, which is a very good thing. 

The only one I've had any issues with was Pork and Applesauce, which gives one of mine a loose stool. The others dogs in my home were fine with it, but I avoid it because of the one dog. The rest of the flavors we rotate through regularly with no issues. 

Ask your retailer for Fromm's Buy-12-Get-1-Free program envelope, if they participate--save your UPC labels, and when you have 12, return them in the envelope for a free bag!


----------



## wmchaseb (Apr 9, 2013)

ok thanks, I have another question. Should I start my puppy out on fromm's large breed puppy or would it be ok to start on fromm four star?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

wmchaseb said:


> ok thanks, I have another question. Should I start my puppy out on fromm's large breed puppy or would it be ok to start on fromm four star?


I started mine on LBP and he is doing great on it. 

About the vacuum pack question you had, I just ran into the same thing. The first bag I bought was like a brick, no air at all. The second one had some air in it. I called Fromm and they said they have a one way valve on the bag (I confirmed) which lets air out, but doesn't let air in. So the bag I got must have been on top of the pallet which didn't blow out all the air. I was able to compress the bag, get all the air out, and watched it to see if any air got back in. It didn't. BUT, my store said to just bring it back if I was unsure. Which I did. They also said some of the bags from Fromm are like a brick, others have some air in them....but no one has ever had issues with the food being rancid or anything.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

When Reba was alive, she and my elderly Pekingese both ate the Fromm Classic (I got the 33# bag for #32.99). Now that Reba is gone, my Peke eats the Fromm Adult Gold (since the Classic doesn't come in a small bag, and it would take him over half a year to eat 33# of food). He is a picky dog, and also older, but he's been on Fromm for two years now and does well on it, eats it the minute it hits the bowl. 

Discoe is raw fed, but I still like to keep kibble on hand for when we run out, or if I forget to thaw, and she eats the Grain-Free varieties (we switch it up), and she does as well on it as she does on the raw. I work at a pet supply store and recommend it to all our customers (have even had a lot of success switching people from Beneful and Dog Chow over to the Fromm Classic).


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I like the company, their ethics, and lack of recalls. And it seems many dogs do well on their food. I do question some ingredients (the inclusion of dairy products in their line, the use of alfalfa, and as with all dog foods their is no way of knowing how much protein is from the meat and how much is from the peas and potatoes). Also does anyone know the ash content of this food? 

It's a bit overpriced for my taste.

But if your dog does well on the food, I see no issues with it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The ash content is low. Around 6%. If you contact them they will send you a DETAILED analysis on their foods.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I've fed Fromm for about 6 years. At the time I had a picky 7 year old bitch, she didn't like anything but I brought home samples of duck and sweetpotato, she ate it! She liked it. Hadn't liked anything ever but EVO red meat and that was too rich for her. Even better than her liking it, her fur became softer. She was sable and literally coarse coated. Prior to eating the duck and sweet potato, only her head was soft to touch.

My male was a pup when we switched, he'll eat anything but the 4 star is too rich for him so he gets adult gold. 

Venus came to me eating purina one. She got a sniff of Otto's Fromm dinner, went on hunger strike. I switched her to Fromm puppy immediately, she gobbled it right up.

HA, even my 10 year old son likes it. When he's too lazy to come up from his computer cave for a snack, he'll grab a handful of dog food. Yeah it's disturbing and I probably didn't need to mention it...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, Fromm's Buy 12 (or is it 11?) Get 1 Free is a nice program! I think I'm due for a free bag soon. Mine have been going back and forth between the Chicken A La Veg and the Duck & Sweet Potato. Might try the Salmon A La Veg this time around.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Why the skepticism in the use of alfalfa? It reportedly has many health benefits and is a natural host of many helpful vitamins. I know the seeds can be harmful, but as long as they're not being used and the alfalfa is not exorbitantly high in the ingredient list, I wouldn't think there to be much of a problem with it being in there. I'd personally rather see the alfalfa than a laundry list three lines long of sugary, starchy fruits and vegetables.

This is the reason I also like Zignature as a dog food. Grain-free, potato-free. Lower in the starch that tends to feed recurring yeast infections...one of the most limited-ingredient grain-free foods I've seen, just behind California Natural which I think is a bit more LID. But that's another story for another day on another thread...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Discoetheque said:


> Why the skepticism in the use of alfalfa? It reportedly has many health benefits and is a natural host of many helpful vitamins. I know the seeds can be harmful, but as long as they're not being used and the alfalfa is not exorbitantly high in the ingredient list, I wouldn't think there to be much of a problem with it being in there. I'd personally rather see the alfalfa than a laundry list three lines long of sugary, starchy fruits and vegetables.
> 
> This is the reason I also like Zignature as a dog food. Grain-free, potato-free. Lower in the starch that tends to feed recurring yeast infections...one of the most limited-ingredient grain-free foods I've seen, just behind California Natural which I think is a bit more LID. But that's another story for another day on another thread...


Forms of chlorophyll are barley grass or alfalfa..
Here are some other major benefits of chlorophyll for dogs:

Protects against cancer (this is a biggy)
Regenerates red blood cells
Provides energy for your dog
Cleans and detoxifies the bloodstream and eliminates free radicals
Cleans the digestive tract
Heals wounds
Fights infection and disease
Helps with colon health and stool problems
Cuts out grazing and grass eating
Helps with oral health and gum disease
Every organ in the body benefits from it


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Forms of chlorophyll are barley grass or alfalfa..
> 
> Here are some other major benefits of chlorophyll for dogs:
> 
> ...


Do you really think they have any value in a dog food? Is the dog really getting anything out of them? Considering dog food is cooked at such high levels and that they are so far down the list is there an added benefit? I'm just playing devils advocate here. I like Fromm as a company. And as I said in my last post, if a food works for your dog, feed it! 

I personally think your dog would get more nutrients from fresh pulverized veggies added as a topper than the ones included in dog food. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Do you really think they have any value in a dog food? Is the dog really getting anything out of them? Considering dog food is cooked at such high levels and that they are so far down the list is there an added benefit? I'm just playing devils advocate here. I like Fromm as a company. And as I said in my last post, if a food works for your dog, feed it!
> 
> I personally think your dog would get more nutrients from fresh pulverized veggies added as a topper than the ones included in dog food.
> 
> ...


It doesn't hurt to have it in the food. Some recommend that dogs get a daily dose of it. I don't feed Fromm, but I don't think its a bad food.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh I agree, it doesn't hurt. 

I guess I just feel there are more reasonably priced foods out there with equal or better ingredients.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> Oh I agree, it doesn't hurt.
> 
> I guess I just feel there are more reasonably priced foods out there with equal or better ingredients.
> 
> ...


Which foods would those be? That aren't manufactured by Diamond.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have two dogs, one with unknown food allergies and the other with a very sensitive stomach who had many gastro issues in the past. Both do great on Fromm. It took trying many brands to find one that worked and I'm so grateful that my boy with a sensitive tummy handled the transition to Fromm because it's easier to have them on the same food. 

I initially tried Fromm because my girl was on a Diamond product and when her food was recalled I decided to try a new food and I selected Fromm Gold because the ingredient list was similar to her old food. Since her allergy is unknown that was very important and she is not allergic to the Fromm. My boy kept stealing her food so after a year of him stealing her food I finally just switched him to Fromm too. I figured if he was eating hers every day and was fine then transitioning him over should be easy and it was.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Galathiel said:


> Which foods would those be? That aren't manufactured by Diamond.


Ok the prices remain equalish...but here are some other foods I've heard great things about (I've only had experiences with Horizon and Annamaet):

Go 25lb 61.99
Now 25lb 71.69
Annamaet 30lb 64.99
Dr. Tims Kinesis 30lb 53.99
Horizon Complete (this is grain inclusive, they have grain free) 25lb 35.99

Fromm 4-star 26lb 62.99

Also people rave about Earthborn and Nurtisource, I generally stay away from those two based on ash content alone...But they are priced reasonably.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I agree with the ash in Earthborn and Nutrisource. I fed them last year but the ash is way too high so I switched. My adults get the Fromm Adult my 2 pups get the puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I went ahead and bought a bag of Fromm, it cost me $74 and my mouth fell open! Holy crap!

That's $10 more than what I pay for Wellness Core and $20 more than what I pay for Draven's Wellness Complete Health but Sin is worth it. It just kind of shocked me, I looked around my area and that is what the price of Fromm is. :wild:


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

That's about how much it is here, too. You can find it online for a bit cheaper, if you decide to keep Sinister on it and are okay with ordering online. My guy (Red) loves his Fromm so much he salivates and blows spit bubbles out of the corners of his mouth until I release him to eat! :laugh: His coat is wonderful, so soft, beautiful, and doesn't smell at all! His stool is also, well, as good as stool can be. Haha. So, I think I win even with the bigger price tag!!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Well I went ahead and bought a bag of Fromm, it cost me $74 and my mouth fell open! Holy crap!
> 
> That's $10 more than what I pay for Wellness Core and $20 more than what I pay for Draven's Wellness Complete Health but Sin is worth it. It just kind of shocked me, I looked around my area and that is what the price of Fromm is. :wild:



Yea it seems ordering online is the way to go. And if you can get on the repeat order you save a ton of money (but that of course only works if you always feed the same food)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Yea it seems ordering online is the way to go. And if you can get on the repeat order you save a ton of money (but that of course only works if you always feed the same food)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ya I just looked at Chewy.com and I can get it for $64. I will have to ship it to my ex boyfriend's house though.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I switched from Orijen to Fromm and am very happy, my dogs were simply not finishing the ulta-exspensive Orijen and I hated wasting such exspensive food. I have multiple breeds and have found Fromm to be the ONLY food all my dogs eat equally with gusto, I too switch around the flavors for variety and my dogs especially love the Gamebird and the Surf and Turf variety, I also feed the canned Fromm mixed with the kibble, but even my picky little Chihuahua will eat the food dry if needed. I love the texture and shine their coats have as well, it's just great food in my opinion.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a silly question, the Fromm kibble is so little, I thought that large dogs are supposed to eat bigger kibble to help clean their teeth and to make sure that they chew their food instead of swallowing it whole?


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> I have a silly question, the Fromm kibble is so little, I thought that large dogs are supposed to eat bigger kibble to help clean their teeth and to make sure that they chew their food instead of swallowing it whole?



My girl chews it up fairly well, and has very clean teeth


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

LaRen616 said:


> I have a silly question, the Fromm kibble is so little, I thought that large dogs are supposed to eat bigger kibble to help clean their teeth and to make sure that they chew their food instead of swallowing it whole?


Delgado doesn't mind the size and it's perfect for Jazzy so I don't worry about it. I use warm water to slow Delgado from just gulping it


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Shade said:


> Delgado doesn't mind the size and it's perfect for Jazzy so I don't worry about it. I use warm water to slow Delgado from just gulping it


Shade , my Ace is a fast eater... makes me worried that he would gulp 1.5 cup kibble in less than a minute so i been doing what you doing.. add some water but i feel like it still too fast.. is there harm to put too much water ??

P.S srry dont mean to jack a thread...


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I personally don't think kibble does much for their teeth. It the other chews you give them that really make their teeth shine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Shade , my Ace is a fast eater... makes me worried that he would gulp 1.5 cup kibble in less than a minute so i been doing what you doing.. add some water but i feel like it still too fast.. is there harm to put too much water ??
> 
> P.S srry dont mean to jack a thread...



Put it in a kong. Get a work to eat toy. Or buy a slow feeder. Or use meal time as training time. Eating fast isn't good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Ace GSD said:


> Shade , my Ace is a fast eater... makes me worried that he would gulp 1.5 cup kibble in less than a minute so i been doing what you doing.. add some water but i feel like it still too fast.. is there harm to put too much water ??
> 
> P.S srry dont mean to jack a thread...


Use a kong, treat ball, slow feeder bowl, etc to help slow him down. Or if you have time simply dole out the food 1/2 a cup at a time or hand feed if he's really fast


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Alright will try everything thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I did notice that the Fromm grain free kibble size is even smaller than the Fromm Gold, and I thought THAT was small. In fact, my pup has choked a few times on the itty bitty kibble. I think it must be easy for something that small (to him) to go down the wrong way. I wonder WHY it is so so small? It's smaller than the small breed food I fed my 13 lb dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinny seems to love his new food so we will be sticking to Fromm.

I float Draven's kibble but I might start floating Sin's too. He hasn't choked on his new tiny kibble but just to be safe I will add a little water.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

According to Fromm i should feed him 5-6 cups daily... i dont feel good about giving him 2 cups/meal tbh lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> According to Fromm i should feed him 5-6 cups daily... i dont feel good about giving him 2 cups/meal tbh lol


Which brand of Fromm?

The grain free line recommends

70-90 pound dogs get 4 - 4 3/4 cups a day

Wait, is your dog only 4 months old? If so, I would feed around 3 cups, maybe 4 cups a day until he gets bigger.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been feeding fromm since day one and I've noticed that you should probably do a little less than what the bag recommends. My two get about 3 cups a day total of the grain free lamb and lentil.

And Lauren...its $52 for the 26lbs bag at my training facility.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I've been feeding fromm since day one and I've noticed that you should probably do a little less than what the bag recommends. My two get about 3 cups a day total of the grain free lamb and lentil.
> 
> And Lauren...its $52 for the 26lbs bag at my training facility.


I've always fed Sin 4 cups a day regardless of the brand of food but I did cut back to 3.5 once I switched to Fromm. I am a little nervous though, he's 85 pounds right now and he's over the standard height wise by 2-2.5 inches and I can slightly feel his ribs, I would like to see him a little more slim but at the same time he looks really good right now. I will give it a month and see what he's like then.

And darn you!!!!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Just another reason to come train with us...

I vary it, my male tends to keep the weight off himself. Stays looking basically the same. The female...holy crap. Give her an extra .5 cup for 2 days and you can see it...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

martemchik said:


> Just another reason to come train with us...
> 
> I vary it, my male tends to keep the weight off himself. Stays looking basically the same. The female...holy crap. Give her an extra .5 cup for 2 days and you can see it...


Lol. You guys would be disappointed with my dog, he's like a kitten. You would all laugh at me, he's a huge attention seeker, wayyy too friendly, he has separation anxiety from me and now he's afraid of fireworks. I mean he is smart and he catches on quickly but according to the breed standard, he's not a GSD. :laugh:

Sinister's weight has remained the same for years now. There was a point where he was between 85-90 pounds but that was a long time ago, he stays at or right around 85. I would like to see him a little more slim but his fur is very misleading, he has really long fur on his belly and his coat is different from other GSDs I have been around. Whenever we do get together for a "hike" you will see what I mean or you will tell me I am crazy. LOL


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Which brand of Fromm?
> 
> The grain free line recommends
> 
> ...


Yes 4 months old in 2 days and he is 47 LBS according to the label it should be 5-6 cups.. so just 3-4 is enough ? o,o FYI i dont give treats or anything other than his meals for food, Except his bones.
The large breed puppy gold ( Blue bag )


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Yes 4 months old in 2 days and he is 47 LBS according to the label it should be 5-6 cups.. so just 3-4 is enough ? o,o FYI i dont give treats or anything other than his meals for food, Except his bones.
> The large breed puppy gold ( Blue bag )


No no no! Feed the 6 cups!!! Watch your dog, make sure he's not getting too fat. But feed as much as he needs. He's growing and needs the calories.

The rest of us are discussing adult dogs who are just maintaining weight.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Yes 4 months old in 2 days and he is 47 LBS according to the label it should be 5-6 cups.. so just 3-4 is enough ? o,o FYI i dont give treats or anything other than his meals for food, Except his bones.
> The large breed puppy gold ( Blue bag )


That does seem like a lot of cups but it's calorie count is lower. 

I would just closely watch your puppy, if he looks too thin then add a little more, if he looks too chubby then reduce the amount of kibble you give him. My 2 males actually ate more than their dog food recommended when they were puppies.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> That does seem like a lot of cups but it's calorie count is lower.
> 
> I would just closely watch your puppy, if he looks too thin then add a little more, if he looks too chubby then reduce the amount of kibble you give him. My 2 males actually ate more than their dog food recommended when they were puppies.


Laren your sinister at 11 weeks old... just too adorable :3


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Laren your sinister at 11 weeks old... just too adorable :3


Thank you.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My pup has always eaten a lot to maintain his weight .. up to 6 cups when he was younger. Now I feed between 1.5 and 2 cups, 3 times a day. If I feed 1 1/2 cups a meal, he tends to lose weight, 2 cups at every meal and he gains. So I just vary it based on the day and his condition.  Right now, he's getting to eat more to replace all the meals he missed when he started his staph infection and was sickly and nauseous and wouldn't eat.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Galathiel said:


> My pup has always eaten a lot to maintain his weight .. up to 6 cups when he was younger. Now I feed between 1.5 and 2 cups, 3 times a day. If I feed 1 1/2 cups a meal, he tends to lose weight, 2 cups at every meal and he gains. So I just vary it based on the day and his condition.  Right now, he's getting to eat more to replace all the meals he missed when he started his staph infection and was sickly and nauseous and wouldn't eat.


how old is your puppy ?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He's 15 months old now, but has eaten around 6 cups of food from around 4 months old until a couple of months ago. Now he eats between 4 1/2 and 5 1/2 cups a day.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Russell is 16 months old and until last month was eating 6 cups of Fromms. He's cut himself down to 5 cups a day (divided among 2 meals). He's a lean 85 lbs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

martemchik said:


> And Lauren...its $52 for the 26lbs bag at my training facility.


Heyyyyyy guess what?!

So I pay $60 for a 26lbs bag of grain-free, I pay $50 for a 30lbs bag of the Chicken A La Veg and I pay $40 for a 15lbs bag of grain-free cat food.


----------



## VanLee (Sep 6, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Lately I have been seeing a lot of people recommend Fromm.
> 
> So can you please tell me more about Fromm? Is it cheap? Do you consider it one of the best kibbles out there? Are there any recalls? Please share your experience.


It is far from cheap....and IMO it is a terrible value. Low protein overall, low in animal protein, high in vegetable protein and the kibble is way too small for larger dogs.

It is a safe food but a bad value...I don't recommend it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

VanLee said:


> It is far from cheap....and IMO it is a terrible value. Low protein overall, low in animal protein, high in vegetable protein and the kibble is way too small for larger dogs.
> 
> It is a safe food but a bad value...I don't recommend it.


Depending on where you purchase it from, it can be cheap, it's cheaper for me to feed Fromm than it was to feed Wellness Core.

The protein for the grain-free variety is between 28% and 30%.

The Chicken a la Veg kibble is larger than the grain-free kibble.


----------

